# Sony Handycam Picture Package Vista Patch



## popeyecartoon (Jun 15, 2006)

After five long months of waiting (and for others even longer) Sony has finally decided to put a Vista friendly patch out for the software 'Picture Package' that came with Sony Handycams. I have a DCR DVD505 and have been using a long frustrating combination of Roxio and Windows Movie Maker to get what I wanted. Now I have a very simple program that will allow me to get the video from my Handycam to an 8inch DVD in four easy steps including editing. And it all happens in MP2. :up:


----------

